# دائرة بسيطة للتحكم بدرجة الحرارة Temperature control circuit



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (17 مايو 2008)

*التحكم بدرجة الحرارة**
Temperature Controller*​تتحكم هذه الدائرة بمروحة صغيره توضع داخل صندوق الكمبيوتر أو داخل منبع تغذيه (Power Supply) أو أي جهاز نريد التحكم بدرجة حرارته وتثبيتها عند حد معين. 



الدائرة المتكاملة LM3914 هي عبارة عن مؤشر يظهر لنا مستوى درجة الحرارة وتحتوي هذه الدائرة IC2 على عشر مقارنات (Comparator) والنقطة المرجعية لهذه المقارنات عبارة عن 1.2V موصولة عند الطرف رقم 8 أما الطرف رقم 5 فيؤمن دخول الإشارة إلى المقارنات العشرة, الجزء الذي يتحسس درجة الحرارة ويرسلها للدارة المتكاملة IC2 عن طريق الطرف رقم 5 هو عبارة عن المقاومة R2 والمقاومة الحرارية (n.t.c. thermistor R3) والمقاومة المتغيرة VR1 وكذلك الترانزستور TR3. 

إشارة التغير في درجة الحرارة تكبر عن طريق الترانزستور TR3تضيء الثنائيات الضوئية على حسب درجة الحرارة الثنائيات الضوئية موصولة عن طريق مقاومات تحد من التيار المار في الثنائيات. 

يمكن التحكم في المروحة عن طريق وصل الطرف SELECT الى أي نقطة من 1 إلى 10 على حسب الحاجة لدرجة حرارة معينه تعمل عندها المروحة, تمر الإشارة عن طريق الترانزستور TR1 وبدورها تبعث إلى الترانزستور TR2(Power Transistor) ليؤمن تيار كافي يمكنه جعل المروحة تعمل بطاقتها الكاملة.


----------



## م.البغدادي007 (20 مايو 2008)

مشكور على هذا المجهود ، جزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## اسامة نعمانرشيد (20 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم
دائرة سهله التطبيق انشاء الله بارك الله فيك


----------



## ادور (18 يونيو 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررر كتير اك


----------



## الهزاز (19 يونيو 2008)

جميل ـــ جداً


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (2 مارس 2010)

شكرا على هذا المجهود ولكن اريد الرسم التفصيلى للدائرة ةالمكونات كاملة


----------



## لابتووووب (3 مارس 2010)

جزيت خيــــــــرا


----------



## زهرة_الربيع (11 مارس 2010)

موضوع رائع 

بارك الله فيكم ..


----------



## مجاهد الدنقلاوي (17 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووور حقيقة مجهود راااائع


----------



## ashry2 (18 أبريل 2010)

thaaaaaaank youuu
very much


----------



## eng_sinan (9 مايو 2010)

شكرا


----------



## soso mostafa (20 يونيو 2010)

اريد الدائرة لو سمحتم


----------



## ronyelporgy (20 يونيو 2010)

ممكن حد ينزلنا الدائرة للتوصيل


----------



## sidel (24 يونيو 2010)

شكرا علي المجهود الرائع والي الامام دائما


----------



## ضرغام المعاضيدي (6 يوليو 2010)

شكرا على الشرح.لكن اين اجد مخطط الدائرة؟؟؟


----------



## عادل1970 (27 يوليو 2010)

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله اين الدائرة يا اخي لماذا تعرض موضوع ناقص ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## jak.jonson (19 يناير 2011)

thank you very much


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (19 يناير 2011)

شكرا لجميع الاخوة


----------



## farisko (22 يناير 2011)

ششششششششششششششششششششكرا


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (22 يناير 2011)

:84:


----------



## عبداللة باحسن (27 يناير 2011)

لو ممكن تعطينا خريطة الدائرة وكيف يتم ربطها


----------



## هشام منصور (18 مارس 2011)

لا اعرف هل لى الحق فى ان اشرح ام لا ؟
انى امتلك معلومات عن هذا الموضوع واشرحه مع الصور والتطبيق ؟
هل المنتدى يسمح؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (19 مارس 2011)

هشام منصور قال:


> لا اعرف هل لى الحق فى ان اشرح ام لا ؟
> انى امتلك معلومات عن هذا الموضوع واشرحه مع الصور والتطبيق ؟
> هل المنتدى يسمح؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
أخي الكريم هشام.... شكرا على تطوعك

أعتقد ان المنتدى لا يمنع ذلك كون الهدف من هذه المواضيع هو الفائدة العامة وأي شيء يثري الموضوع ويزيده نفعا ومقا يصب في المصلحة العامة

فتوكل على الله وهات ما عندك نفعنا الله واياكم :20:


----------



## sailora (9 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
مشكوور لكن أين الدائرة


----------



## mawj.engineer (17 يوليو 2011)

thank u soooo much


----------



## Sami for tecnology (15 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور أخي على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (16 أغسطس 2012)

Sami for tecnology قال:


> مشكور أخي على هذه المعلومات القيمة



الاخوة الكرام جزاكم الله خيرا على المرو


----------



## low voice (11 مارس 2013)

س ع


----------



## low voice (11 مارس 2013)

طيب امتى الاداره تفعل اشتراكي


----------



## low voice (11 مارس 2013)

مررررررررررررررحبا ممكن اجوبه لاسئلتي.ررررررررجاءا اريد جواب


----------



## low voice (13 مارس 2013)

low voice قال:


> س ع


مشروعي تحكم في درجه الحراره كملنه ربط الدائره بس بقت مشكله الsensorمايقيس درجة الحراره وشاشه lcdاشتغلت بس من اظغط على الkeypad ماتتطلع بس حرف a وبرمجة الmicro بلغه c اكدر اخذ دروس من حضراتكم في البرمجه واتجاوبوني على هذه الاسئله؟


----------



## low voice (15 مارس 2013)

low voice قال:


> مشروعي تحكم في درجه الحراره كملنه ربط الدائره بس بقت مشكله الsensorمايقيس درجة الحراره وشاشه lcdاشتغلت بس من اظغط على الkeypad ماتتطلع بس حرف a وبرمجة الmicro بلغه c اكدر اخذ دروس من حضراتكم في البرمجه واتجاوبوني على هذه الاسئله؟


ممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررححححححححححححححححححححباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## low voice (15 مارس 2013)

ممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم


----------



## low voice (15 مارس 2013)

مرحباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## low voice (15 مارس 2013)

س ع


----------

